# When do long haired gsd's fur grown out



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey I'm new here and I have a 3 month old Long haired male named Carter I know he is long haired cause his dad was a long haired but mom was short haired. And Carter has ear tuffs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

In the next month or two you should start seeing a longer, (perhaps shiner and wavier, but maybe not) strip of fur down the length of his back, which will gradually spread over the next few months.


----------



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> In the next month or two you should start seeing a longer, (perhaps shiner and wavier, but maybe not) strip of fur down the length of his back, which will gradually spread over the next few months.


I have a friend who has a long haired Shepherd and she said she didn't notice any long hairs coming in till 10-11 months and her dog is now 2 years and now has his full long coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

All of mine (3 so far) had some longer fur down their back by about 4-1/2 months old. It does take a while for the full coat to come in.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there's quite a bit of variety among long coats... the length of the coat, thickness, straight hair, wavy hair... what CM is describing is when their adult coat comes in and her time line is accurate. how much coat and wether it's done at 1, 2 or 3yrs... your guess is as good as ours although your breeder should be able to tell you based on the sires development. CM currently has 2 long coats that differ in type and my long coat is different from both of hers. my male had a full coat by 2... but it changed again around 3 or 4 to what it is now.

if you check out google images - you will see the range.


----------



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fodder said:


> there's quite a bit of variety among long coats... the length of the coat, thickness, straight hair, wavy hair... what CM is describing is when their adult coat comes in and her time line is accurate. how much coat and wether it's done at 1, 2 or 3yrs... your guess is as good as ours although your breeder should be able to tell you based on the sires development. CM currently has 2 long coats that differ in type and my long coat is different from both of hers. my male had a full coat by 2... but it changed again around 3 or 4 to what it is now.
> 
> if you check out google images - you will see the range.


My breeder said Carter's dad had full coat by a year but said Carter is shorter then his dad when he was 3 months. Is it possible because Carter's mom was a short haired that he will be a shorter long haired?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it has nothing to do with her actual coat being short - he'd take after whatever long coats that are in her lines since she's a carrier of the LC gene.


----------



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh ok


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Gsdmom72 said:


> Oh ok


Mine female coat start showing longer hair at about 3-4 month.


----------



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Waldi said:


> Gsdmom72 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok
> ...


OK well Carter is my first long haired I've had short hairs and I decided to get my first long haired. So I found this forum to help me understand long haired Gsds and I'll keep posting new pics of Carter for everyone to see him grow up.:blush:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have 2 male coaties, one is a 3 yr old WL, his coat is more "bushy" similar to the coat of a malamute. The other is just under 2yrs, he is a wgsl. His coat hangs more with a "part" running down his back. Both are double coated. The thing I noticed was the hair that flags from the back of their legs seems to keep growing, some of their underside as well. Not sure how common that is?


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine is 8 months and she is looking pretty long-coated now, has been an obvious long coat for a couple of months.


----------



## Gsdmom72 (Jan 10, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> In the next month or two you should start seeing a longer, (perhaps shiner and wavier, but maybe not) strip of fur down the length of his back, which will gradually spread over the next few months.


Carter turns 4 months Feb 10th I'm starting to see that strip its not that shiny... Maybe cause he needs a bath lol! He played in some dirt yesterday.


----------



## Max the German shepherd (2 mo ago)

Hi I have to ask something. My max is an long coat gsd . And i wanted to know when will his long fur will arrive . Like you said the hairs currently of max are shiny and wavier. He's 11 or 10 months.


----------

